# Homeschool co-op



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

Anyone in a homeschool co-op? Does it hire a teacher? I'd love to hear your experience if you have the time.


----------



## Amanda_W (Jul 5, 2017)

I have a friend that is in a homeschooling co-op. They do not hire a teacher, they kind of split up the curriculum in the group and share the teaching responsibiities.


----------

